# 4th of July dessert



## Startingover

Daughter loves baking. Picked up a magazine at the store. “Irish Baking”.

A pound cake with berries. The challenge was to have the berries floating in the cake, not all sunk to the bottom. She dusted berries with flour to prevent sinking. (one sunk anyway.). One ingredient I never heard of before was ‘vanilla paste’ which she ordered from Amazon. It is so good. I don’t normally like cakes with gooey frosting so this was perfect and I naively thought lower calorie cause no thick frosting......until she told me all the ingredients in this little pound cake. 

Top photo is magazine. Bottom photo is hers. And it is sort of patriotic looking.


----------



## wooleybooger

*@Startingover;* you can't post that picture and comments without posting the recipe. You're gonna kill a bunch of people like that or break the innerweb. Google find a pic or article that lots like that.:biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover




----------



## Startingover




----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> Daughter loves baking. Picked up a magazine at the store. “Irish Baking”.
> 
> A pound cake with berries. The challenge was to have the berries floating in the cake, not all sunk to the bottom. She dusted berries with flour to prevent sinking. (one sunk anyway.). One ingredient I never heard of before was ‘vanilla paste’ which she ordered from Amazon. It is so good. I don’t normally like cakes with gooey frosting so this was perfect and I naively thought lower calorie cause no thick frosting......until she told me all the ingredients in this little pound cake.
> 
> Top photo is magazine. Bottom photo is hers. And it is sort of patriotic looking.
> 
> View attachment 605749


 You may already know what i'm thinking. Would go really good with home made ice cream.


----------



## Startingover

Daughter wanted me to stay here overnight. I may gain a ton here. She had too much temptation, things I don't eat at home. Chips an dip last night, she had cream for my coffee, which I don’t use at home. This cake this morning along with Mimosas and porterhouse steaks later. I intended to go home this morning and do some work but sipping mimosas on the porch while watching bunny romp is more enjoyable.













OH NO!!!
We calculated calories by entering ingredients online. 8” pan and 8, 1” slices. 404 calories. Unbelievable!


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> Mimosas and porterhouse steaks later.


I don't know where you are but I'll be there in time for those Mimosas and porterhouse steaks. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Startingover

You’re invited only if you bring some of those yummy things you can.


----------



## Old Thomas

Less than a million calories, nature’s perfect food.


----------



## Nik333

Your daughter's cake looks the best.
I once made a pound cake with a pound of each ingredient, supposedly the origin of the cake. It's not easy to get a pound of eggs! It wasn't good.
I must have had a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> You’re invited only if you bring some of those yummy things you can.


:biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Your daughter's cake looks the best.
> I once made a pound cake with a pound of each ingredient, supposedly the origin of the cake. It's not easy to get a pound of eggs! It wasn't good.
> I must have had a lot of time on my hands.


Yep, pound of flour, pound of sugar, pound of butter. But I don't recall a pound of eggs or how much and what kind of liquid.

Maybe this.

https://www.food.com/recipe/original-pound-cake-from-1700s-england-102371


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Yep, pound of flour, pound of sugar, pound of butter. But I don't recall a pound of eggs or how much and what kind of liquid.
> 
> Maybe this.
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/original-pound-cake-from-1700s-england-102371



The dozen eggs is probably the pound. I think that's what ruined it.


----------



## LS-6

Not desert but here's what we had for the main course.
A 5lb beef tenderloin cut into 1/3rds and 10 beer brats.
Then later on fireworks for desert. :wink2:


----------



## Startingover

We have those hooks on the side of the grill. 

Looks good. I like brats and beer, but what are beer brats? Are they soaked in beer?


----------



## LS-6

Startingover said:


> We have those hooks on the side of the grill.
> 
> Looks good. I like brats and beer, but what are beer brats? Are they soaked in beer?


They're labeled beer brats. I don't soak them in beer but had two beers while cooking them if that counts? :biggrin2:

Funny story here. Girlfriends son graduated high school in June. She said her son wanted beer brats for the party. So I told her I can get brats and beer? She said no. I said what's the difference? LOL


----------



## Two Knots

That cake looks great...I’m thinking of making a blueberry cheesecake...I
wonder if coating then in flour would work in the cheesecake?

I start off my brats in beer when the beer evaporates then I grill ( or fry )
them.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> I start off my brats in beer when the beer evaporates then I grill ( or fry )
> them.


Interesting. Well by LS-6's definition almost everything I cook should be preceded by the word beer.........but not breakfast.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> Daughter wanted me to stay here overnight. I may gain a ton here. She had too much temptation, things I don't eat at home. Chips an dip last night, she had cream for my coffee, which I don’t use at home. This cake this morning along with Mimosas and porterhouse steaks later. I intended to go home this morning and do some work but sipping mimosas on the porch while watching bunny romp is more enjoyable.
> 
> View attachment 605771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH NO!!!
> We calculated calories by entering ingredients online. 8” pan and 8, 1” slices. 404 calories. Unbelievable!


Think about this. That's only 404 calories for 1 meal of the 1,095 meals you will eat this year. You'll only need to miss 1 meal to have those calories covered. Go for it. :biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover

Senior, this lil’ kid is like me.


----------

